# العدل الالهي



## christian 2014 (2 مارس 2014)

الله عدل والعدل من صفات الكامل لذلك عندما عصي آدم الله واكل من 

شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فكان من العدل ان يتم العاقب ولذلك تم 

التجسد والفداء 

ولكن نري في سفر يوحنا الاصحاح 8 

وَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِنًا. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسْطِ
4 قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، هذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ،
5 وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟»
6 قَالُوا هذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
7 وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ، انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!»

اليس من العدل ان تعاقب المرآه الزانيه ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مارس 2014)

أحمد اليمني قال:


> 5 وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. *فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟»*



*[FONT=&quot]ماذا يقول هو ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فما بالهم يسألونه ويستأذنونه وهى لا يملك ان يمنعهم ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إن قال أرجموها فذلك حق الولاية يدعيه ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن قال أطلقوها فتلك شريعة يُنكرها فى الهيكل ..!!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" يسوع " أخذ على نفسه أعتزال السُلطة فلم يتصدى بإبطال أو بتنفيذ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يدعِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولاية وسط زخم من تخمة الشرائع والأوامر والنواهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومراسم الهيكل ومحللات ومُحرمات ... 
فهل هناك حاجة الى مزيد من الأحكام ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم تُرى أننا فى حاجة الى إصلاح الضمائر وتهذيب النفس والآداب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأنسانية حين أضلتهم مئات الشرائع والقوانين ؟!![/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## christian 2014 (2 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ماذا يقول هو ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فما بالهم يسألونه ويستأذنونه وهى لا يملك ان يمنعهم ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إن قال أرجموها فذلك حق الولاية يدعيه ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن قال أطلقوها فتلك شريعة يُنكرها فى الهيكل ..!!!
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" يسوع " أخذ على نفسه أعتزال السُلطة فلم يتصدى بإبطال أو بتنفيذ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يدعِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولاية وسط زخم من تخمة الشرائع والأوامر والنواهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومراسم الهيكل ومحللات ومُحرمات ...
> فهل هناك حاجة الى مزيد من الأحكام ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم تُرى أننا فى حاجة الى إصلاح الضمائر وتهذيب النفس والآداب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأنسانية حين أضلتهم مئات الشرائع والقوانين ؟!![/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]



هم سالوه عن رايه وهم فهموه من كلامه انه لايريد ان يتم العقاب 

عليها 7   وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ، انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ  كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!»

واذا خدنا بهذا المبادي فلا يستطيع القاضي معاقبه الجني لانه كلنا 

نمتلك خطئيه فهو قال لهم أتركها في الايه السبعه لانها كلهم عندهم 

خطئيه وكهذا يكون اعطهم رايه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ *​*[FONT=&quot]....هناك ألتباس عندك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأخ الفاضل / أحمد ..أنت لم تقرأ علينا باقى الأصحاح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت تسأل عن ( عدل ) ...أذن هناك قضية ....فأين هى القضية ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9 وأما هم فلما سمعوا وكانت ضمائرهم تبكتهم ، خرجوا واحدا فواحدا ، مبتدئين من الشيوخ إلى الآخرين . 
وبقي يسوع وحده والمرأة واقفة في الوسط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10 فلما انتصب يسوع ولم ينظر أحدا سوى المرأة ، قال لها : يا امرأة ، أين هم أولئك المشتكون عليك ؟أما دانك أحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]11 فقالت لا أحد ،يا سيد . فقال لها يسوع : ولا أنا أدينك . اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضا

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال الآن و ( أسأله لنفسك ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا أنسحب المشتكون على المرأة واحداً فواحداً ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا يفعل ( أى قاضى ) ينسحب من أمامه المشتكون والشهود ؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عن أى عدل تسأل إن كانت لا قضية ...لا مُدعين ...لا شهود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 مارس 2014)

هم يريدون تنفيذ شريعة على هواهم 
لماذا لم يأتوا بالرجل " الزانى " 
أم هى قد زنت وحدها بدون رجل ؟
ولما لم يذهبوا للقاضى أو الشرطى 
أم كان الغرض فقط ليجربوا السيد ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2014)

*دا غبر نقطة تانية 

أين العدل فى رجم الزانية دون الزانى

و أين هو ذلك الزانى ؟؟

أم أن الشهود رأوا الزانية و أغفلوا عيونهم عن الزانى

أو إحتمال يكون الزانى واحد منهم

أو أو 

فى هذا الموقف من العدل ألا يتم رجم الزانية
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *دا غبر نقطة تانية
> 
> أين العدل فى رجم الزانية دون الزانى
> 
> ...



*غير مش غبر​*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2014)

*اولا الموضوع ليس عقاب القضية اعمق من كدا القضية تتلخص فى ان ادم عرف الشر واختبر الفساد وبالتالى دخله الموت لانها نتيجة حتمية لاختبار الشر والتمرد على الصلاح والفساد فهو ليس عقاب الهى لكن هو نتيجة حتمية لاختيار ادم باختبار الشر 

تجسد الابن مش علشان ياخد عقاب او دينونة او اى شئ 
تجسد الابن كان لهدف بنفس عمق مفهوم " الفساد والموت " هو " التجديد والتبرير والقيامة " 
الابن لم ياتى ليدين او يهلك او ينفذ علينا ناموس الخطية .. الابن اتى لكى يرفع ناموس الخطية ويبيده فيه ويعطينا ناموس الحرية والتبرير والنعمة فيه 
حتى ولو كانت المراة زانية وحسب ناموس الخطية " ترجم " لكن فى يسوع وبناموس الحرية " تتطلق حرا ويغفر جميع اثامها " 

يسوع اتى لكى يرفع كل نير علينا وينقض الحاجز بينا وبين الاب  ويعطينا الحرية فيه حتى لو اخطأنا فيه التبرير والحرية والقيامة والخلاص   
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2014)

*القضية مش فى اننا بنبحث ليها عن مبرر لتبريرها خارج الابن او ان القضية غير مكتملة الاركان حسب الشريعة والناموس . حتى لو القضية مكتملة الاركان وتستحق الموت حسب الناموس . لها ايضا تبرير لكن مش بالناموس العاجز لكن فى بر الابن الوحيد 

لو كانت المراة رجمت فلماذا اتى يسوع وكلنا مستحقين الرجم 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مارس 2014)

1-   ايدى الشهود  تكون  اولا على الزانى والزانية معه حسب النص التوراتى لتطبيق الحد
وهنا لم  نرى ولم نسمع قط عن تواجد الشهود  او عن قيامهم  بالرجم الاول.
القضية اصبحت معيوبة
2- المسيح : حسب انسانيته وتجسده  ليس من فئة الكهنة اللاويين  ولا من فئة القضاه المنووط بهم تنفيذ اى انواع الاحكام  او اصدار التشريعات ..بينما  الأتيين كان منهم  هذه الفئة القضائية والتنفيذية 
فالامر جد مستغرب اى من   يملك تفويضا نظريا -على الاقل - فى التشريع والتنفيذ  يتوجه لمن لايملك -من حيث الظاهر- هذا الحق   !!!.
3- غياب الرجل  الزانى    وغياب اى معلومات عنه - يجعل القضية ناقصة تماماً.


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2014)

* إِذْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ، بَلْ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، آمَنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِنَتَبَرَّرَ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ لاَ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ. لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ جَسَدٌ مَا.
 فَإِنْ كُنَّا وَنَحْنُ طَالِبُونَ أَنْ نَتَبَرَّرَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، نُوجَدُ نَحْنُ أَنْفُسُنَا أَيْضًا خُطَاةً، أَفَالْمَسِيحُ خَادِمٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ؟ حَاشَا!
 فَإِنِّي إِنْ كُنْتُ أَبْنِي أَيْضًا هذَا الَّذِي قَدْ هَدَمْتُهُ، فَإِنِّي أُظْهِرُ نَفْسِي مُتَعَدِّيًا.
  لأَنِّي مُتُّ بِالنَّامُوسِ لِلنَّامُوسِ لأَحْيَا للهِ.



** لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ. لأَنَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ.*
* وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ ظَهَرَ بِرُّ اللهِ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ، مَشْهُودًا لَهُ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ،*
* بِرُّ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، إِلَى كُلِّ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ.*
*إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ،*
* مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّانًا بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،*
* الَّذِي قَدَّمَهُ اللهُ كَفَّارَةً بِالإِيمَانِ بِدَمِهِ، لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ الصَّفْحِ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا السَّالِفَةِ بِإِمْهَالِ اللهِ.*


----------



## christian 2014 (2 مارس 2014)

يسال الاخ عبود 

*[FONT=&quot]لماذا أنسحب المشتكون على المرأة واحداً فواحداً ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا يفعل ( أى قاضى ) ينسحب من أمامه المشتكون والشهود ؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عن أى عدل تسأل إن كانت لا قضية ...لا مُدعين ...لا شهود


[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]ليس لدي أجابه

يقول الاخ عبد يسوع
هم يريدون تنفيذ شريعة على هواهم 
لماذا لم يأتوا بالرجل " الزانى " 
أم هى قد زنت وحدها بدون رجل ؟
ولما لم يذهبوا للقاضى أو الشرطى 
أم كان الغرض فقط ليجربوا السيد ؟

النصوص لم تخبرني اين الرجل وماذا حدث له في من الممكن ان 

يكون هارب منهم واعتقد ان الغرض هو التجريب

تقول الاخت ايريني *
أين العدل فى رجم الزانية دون الزانى

و أين هو ذلك الزانى ؟؟

أم أن الشهود رأوا الزانية و أغفلوا عيونهم عن الزانى

أو إحتمال يكون الزانى واحد منهم

أو أو 

فى هذا الموقف من العدل ألا يتم رجم الزانية

ردك عليك نفس ردي علي الاخ عبد يسوع ام احتمال ان يكون الزني شخص منهم فهو 

عندي غير وارد لانه لو بينهم لخبرت به الزانيه وهو من نفسه لن يذهب معهم لانه 

سوف يكون خائف ان تخبر به المراه الزانيه 

نعم من العدل ان يتم رجمها لانها معترفه ولم تنكر ذلك الي في حاله انكرها

اكمل الرد علي الباقي بعد قليل ان شاء الله


*


----------



## christian 2014 (2 مارس 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اولا الموضوع ليس عقاب القضية اعمق من كدا القضية تتلخص فى ان ادم عرف الشر واختبر الفساد وبالتالى دخله الموت لانها نتيجة حتمية لاختبار الشر والتمرد على الصلاح والفساد فهو ليس عقاب الهى لكن هو نتيجة حتمية لاختيار ادم باختبار الشر
> 
> تجسد الابن مش علشان ياخد عقاب او دينونة او اى شئ
> تجسد الابن كان لهدف بنفس عمق مفهوم " الفساد والموت " هو " التجديد والتبرير والقيامة "
> ...



*وبناموس الحرية " تتطلق حرا ويغفر جميع اثامها " 

لم أفهم هذه الجمله هل معناها ان يسوع غفر ذنبها ارجو الشرح 

واكون شكر لك
*


----------



## christian 2014 (2 مارس 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> 1-   ايدى الشهود  تكون  اولا على الزانى والزانية معه حسب النص التوراتى لتطبيق الحد
> وهنا لم  نرى ولم نسمع قط عن تواجد الشهود  او عن قيامهم  بالرجم الاول.
> القضية اصبحت معيوبة
> 2- المسيح : حسب انسانيته وتجسده  ليس من فئة الكهنة اللاويين  ولا من فئة القضاه المنووط بهم تنفيذ اى انواع الاحكام  او اصدار التشريعات ..بينما  الأتيين كان منهم  هذه الفئة القضائية والتنفيذية
> ...




   ايدى الشهود  تكون  اولا على الزانى والزانية معه حسب النص التوراتى لتطبيق الحد
ممكن تعطني النص اخي الفاضل انا لا اشك فيك ولكن لزيادة المعلومه فقط وهل اذا تم مسك طرف واحد 

والطرف الاخر هرب مثلا هل يقام الحد ام لا والطرف الاخر معترف اظن انه من العدل ان يقم عليه الحد


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 مارس 2014)

> اليس من العدل ان تعاقب المرآه الزانيه ؟


هل ثبت واقعة الزنا؟
ام هو خبث من اليهود؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مارس 2014)

> وهل اذا تم مسك طرف واحد
> 
> والطرف الاخر هرب مثلا هل يقام الحد ام لا والطرف الاخر معترف اظن انه من العدل ان يقم عليه الحد


اسف   يا  زميلي   فقد   جانبك الصواب  بحسب رأئيي
فاثنان  قد  زنيا  -ليس من العدل معاقبة واحد  ..وعدم معاقبة  آخر خصوصا قد اوضحت ان  القضية بلا شهود
وبلا قضاه ...



> النصوص لم تخبرني اين الرجل وماذا حدث له في من الممكن ان
> 
> يكون هارب منهم واعتقد ان الغرض هو التجريب



احسنت  ان  الغرض هو التجريب والتحدى  المجرد
واكرر ان المسيح لم يكن -ائنذاك وبحسب انسانيته  جهه تشريعية او قضائية ولا حتى تنفيذية  .

اختلف معك  فى شأن الاعتراف والانكار 
فليس كل من ينكر شئ هو صادق فى انكاره وبذا يتبرأ منه 
وليس كل معترف بشئ تطبق عليه وجوبا اقصي عقوبة وهى الموت رجما .
للفائدة التعليمية 

 أنقل   من  موقع حبيبى   وأستاذى   الغالى   مع دعائي له بالتوفيق والسداد.:.
 لماذا لم يرجم المسيح المراه الزانية وهل هذا نسخ للناموس ؟ يوحنا 8



Holy_bible_1



بعد الرد علي موضوع هل قصه الزانيه محرفه

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10097

واثبت عدم تحريفها بادله قاطعه

فيحاول البعض ان يكرر سؤال واقيمه بانه سؤال جدلي فقط وهو

اذا كان المسيح بدون خطيه وهو قال للمشتكين علي المرأه الزانيه من منكم بلا خطيه فليرمها اولا بحجر فانصرفوا فلماذا لم يرجمها بنفسه ؟

وهل يعتبر بهذا كسر الناموس وتشجيع علي الزني ؟



الرد



وصفت هذا السؤال بانه جدلي لان هو فقط محاوله للرفض باي شكل لما قدم الكتاب المقدس وليس سؤال غرضه الاستفادة

ولكن ندرس الاعداد باختصار لنفهم لماذا لم يرجم المسيح الزانية

انجيل يوحنا 8

2 ثُمَّ حَضَرَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي الصُّبْحِ، وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ فَجَلَسَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ.
3 وَقَدَّم َإِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِنًا. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسْطِ
4 قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، هذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ،
5 وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟»
6 قَالُوا هذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
7 وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ، انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!»
8 ثُمَّ انْحَنَى أَيْضًا إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
9 وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ، خَرَجُوا وَاحِدًا فَوَاحِدًا، مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسْطِ.
10 فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَدًا سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ، قَالَ لَهَا: «يَاامْرَأَةُ، أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟»
11 فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ، يَا سَيِّدُ!». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «وَلاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضًا».

اولا اشخاص القصه

اولا السيد المسيح الذي كان في الهيكل يعلم الشعب

ثانيا الكتبه والفريسيين الذين اتو و قدموا المراه الي المسيح ولقبوه يا معلم رغم انهم لا يؤمنون به لا بانه المسايا ولا بانه معلم

ثالثا المراه الزانيه التي اتوا بها وقالوا انها امسكت في الفعل

رابعا الشعب الذي كان مع الرب يسوع في الهيكل يعلمهم



ويغيب عن الموقف ثلاث انواع مهمين جدا وهم

اولا الرجل الذي من المفروض انه زني معها

ثانيا الشهود الذين راؤهم يزنوا كشهود عيان

ثالثا القاضي من السبعين شيخ الذي يجب ان يطبق تشريع موسي من خلاله



والان ندرس معا الشريعه التي كان يجب ان يحكم بها القاضي في هذه الحالة

ان شريعة عقاب الزاني والزانية ليس واحد بل يوجد عشرين نوع مختلف من الزني وتتعدد انواع العقاب
لاويين 19
20 وَإِذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ اضْطِجَاعَ زَرْعٍ وَهِيَ أَمَةٌ مَخْطُوبَةٌ لِرَجُل، وَلَمْ تُفْدَ فِدَاءً وَلاَ أُعْطِيَتْ حُرِّيَّتَهَا، فَلْيَكُنْ تَأْدِيبٌ. لاَ يُقْتَلاَ لأَنَّهَا لَمْ تُعْتَقْ. 
21 وَيَأْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ لإِثْمِهِ إِلَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ: كَبْشًا، ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ.
22 فَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُ الْكَاهِنُ بِكَبْشِ الإِثْمِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ مِنْ خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي أَخْطَأَ، فَيُصْفَحُ لَهُ عَنْ خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي أَخْطَأَ.
خروج 22
16 «وَإِذَا رَاوَدَ رَجُلٌ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُخْطَبْ، فَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا يَمْهُرُهَا لِنَفْسِهِ زَوْجَةً. 
17 إِنْ أَبَى أَبُوهَا أَنْ يُعْطِيَهُ إِيَّاهَا، يَزِنُ لَهُ فِضَّةً كَمَهْرِ الْعَذَارَى. 
18 لاَ تَدَعْ سَاحِرَةً تَعِيشُ. 
19 كُلُّ مَنِ اضْطَجَعَ مَعَ بَهِيمَةٍ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً.
سفر الاويين 20
10 وَإِذَا زَنَى رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ، فَإِذَا زَنَى مَعَ امْرَأَةِ قَرِيبِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ الزَّانِي وَالزَّانِيَةُ.
11 وَإِذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةِ أَبِيهِ، فَقَدْ كَشَفَ عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِ. إِنَّهُمَا يُقْتَلاَنِ كِلاَهُمَا. دَمُهُمَا عَلَيْهِمَا. 
12 وَإِذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ كَنَّتِهِ، فَإِنَّهُمَا يُقْتَلاَنِ كِلاَهُمَا. قَدْ فَعَلاَ فَاحِشَةً. دَمُهُمَا عَلَيْهِمَا. 
13 وَإِذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ ذَكَرٍ اضْطِجَاعَ امْرَأَةٍ، فَقَدْ فَعَلاَ كِلاَهُمَا رِجْسًا. إِنَّهُمَا يُقْتَلاَنِ. دَمُهُمَا عَلَيْهِمَا. 
14 وَإِذَا اتَّخَذَ رَجُلٌ امْرَأَةً وَأُمَّهَا فَذلِكَ رَذِيلَةٌ. بِالنَّارِ يُحْرِقُونَهُ وَإِيَّاهُمَا، لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ رَذِيلَةٌ بَيْنَكُمْ. 
15 وَإِذَا جَعَلَ رَجُلٌ مَضْجَعَهُ مَعَ بَهِيمَةٍ، فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ، وَالْبَهِيمَةُ تُمِيتُونَهَا. 
16 وَإِذَا اقْتَرَبَتِ امْرَأَةٌ إِلَى بَهِيمَةٍ لِنِزَائِهَا، تُمِيتُ الْمَرْأَةَ وَالْبَهِيمَةَ. إِنَّهُمَا يُقْتَلاَنِ. دَمُهُمَا عَلَيْهِمَا. 
17 وَإِذَا أَخَذَ رَجُلٌ أُخْتَهُ بِنْتَ أَبِيهِ أَوْ بِنْتَ أُمِّهِ، وَرَأَى عَوْرَتَهَا وَرَأَتْ هِيَ عَوْرَتَهُ، فَذلِكَ عَارٌ. يُقْطَعَانِ أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ بَنِي شَعْبِهِمَا. قَدْ كَشَفَ عَوْرَةَ أُخْتِهِ. يَحْمِلُ ذَنْبَهُ.
18 وَإِذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ طَامِثٍ وَكَشَفَ عَوْرَتَهَا، عَرَّى يَنْبُوعَهَا وَكَشَفَتْ هِيَ يَنْبُوعَ دَمِهَا، يُقْطَعَانِ كِلاَهُمَا مِنْ شَعِبْهِمَا. 
19 عَوْرَةَ أُخْتِ أُمِّكَ، أَوْ أُخْتِ أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهُ قَدْ عَرَّى قَرِيبَتَهُ. يَحْمِلاَنِ ذَنْبَهُمَا. 
20 وَإِذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةِ عَمِّهِ فَقَدْ كَشَفَ عَوْرَةَ عَمِّهِ. يَحْمِلاَنِ ذَنْبَهُمَا. يَمُوتَانِ عَقِيمَيْنِ. 
21 وَإِذَا أَخَذَ رَجُلٌ امْرَأَةَ أَخِيهِ، فَذلِكَ نَجَاسَةٌ. قَدْ كَشَفَ عَوْرَةَ أَخِيهِ. يَكُونَانِ عَقِيمَيْنِ.
وايضا
سفر الخروج 20
20 وَإِذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ اضْطِجَاعَ زَرْعٍ وَهِيَ أَمَةٌ مَخْطُوبَةٌ لِرَجُل، وَلَمْ تُفْدَ فِدَاءً وَلاَ أُعْطِيَتْ حُرِّيَّتَهَا، فَلْيَكُنْ تَأْدِيبٌ. لاَ يُقْتَلاَ لأَنَّهَا لَمْ تُعْتَقْ. 
21 وَيَأْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ لإِثْمِهِ إِلَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ: كَبْشًا، ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ.
22 فَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُ الْكَاهِنُ بِكَبْشِ الإِثْمِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ مِنْ خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي أَخْطَأَ، فَيُصْفَحُ لَهُ عَنْ خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي أَخْطَأَ.


تثنية 22

13 «إِذَا اتَّخَذَ رَجُلٌ امْرَأَةً وَحِينَ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا أَبْغَضَهَا، 
14 وَنَسَبَ إِلَيْهَا أَسْبَابَ كَلاَمٍ، وَأَشَاعَ عَنْهَا اسْمًا رَدِيًّا، وَقَالَ: هذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ اتَّخَذْتُهَا وَلَمَّا دَنَوْتُ مِنْهَا لَمْ أَجِدْ لَهَا عُذْرَةً. 
15 يَأْخُذُ الْفَتَاةَ أَبُوهَا وَأُمُّهَا وَيُخْرِجَانِ عَلاَمَةَ عُذْرَتِهَا إِلَى شُيُوخِ الْمَدِينَةِ إِلَى الْبَابِ، 
16 وَيَقُولُ أَبُو الْفَتَاةِ لِلشُّيُوخِ: أَعْطَيْتُ هذَا الرَّجُلَ ابْنَتِي زَوْجَةً فَأَبْغَضَهَا. 
17 وَهَا هُوَ قَدْ جَعَلَ أَسْبَابَ كَلاَمٍ قَائِلاً: لَمْ أَجِدْ لِبِنْتِكَ عُذْرَةً. وَهذِهِ عَلاَمَةُ عُذْرَةِ ابْنَتِي. وَيَبْسُطَانِ الثَّوْبَ أَمَامَ شُيُوخِ الْمَدِينَةِ. 
18 فَيَأْخُذُ شُيُوخُ تِلْكَ الْمَدِينَةِ الرَّجُلَ وَيُؤَدِّبُونَهُ 
19 وَيُغْرِمُونَهُ بِمِئَةٍ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ، وَيُعْطُونَهَا لأَبِي الْفَتَاةِ، لأَنَّهُ أَشَاعَ اسْمًا رَدِيًّا عَنْ عَذْرَاءَ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَتَكُونُ لَهُ زَوْجَةً. لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِهِ.
20 «وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ هذَا الأَمْرُ صَحِيحًا، لَمْ تُوجَدْ عُذْرَةٌ لِلْفَتَاةِ. 
21 يُخْرِجُونَ الْفَتَاةَ إِلَى بَابِ بَيْتِ أَبِيهَا، وَيَرْجُمُهَا رِجَالُ مَدِينَتِهَا بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى تَمُوتَ، لأَنَّهَا عَمِلَتْ قَبَاحَةً فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِزِنَاهَا فِي بَيْتِ أَبِيهَا. فَتَنْزِعُ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ.


عدد 5

11 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: 
12 «كَلِّمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقُلْ لَهُمْ: إِذَا زَاغَتِ امْرَأَةُ رَجُل وَخَانَتْهُ خِيَانَةً، 
13 وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا رَجُلٌ اضْطِجَاعَ زَرْعٍ، وَأُخْفِيَ ذلِكَ عَنْ عَيْنَيْ رَجُلِهَا، وَاسْتَتَرَتْ وَهِيَ نَجِسَةٌ وَلَيْسَ شَاهِدٌ عَلَيْهَا، وَهِيَ لَمْ تُؤْخَذْ، 
14 فَاعْتَرَاهُ رُوحُ الْغَيْرَةِ وَغَارَ عَلَى امْرَأَتِهِ وَهِيَ نَجِسَةٌ، أَوِ اعْتَرَاهُ رُوحُ الْغَيْرَةِ وَغَارَ عَلَى امْرَأَتِهِ وَهِيَ لَيْسَتْ نَجِسَةً، 
15 يَأْتِي الرَّجُلُ بَامْرَأَتِهِ إِلَى الْكَاهِنِ، وَيَأْتِي بِقُرْبَانِهَا مَعَهَا: عُشْرِ الإِيفَةِ مِنْ طَحِينِ شَعِيرٍ، لاَ يَصُبُّ عَلَيْهِ زَيْتًا وَلاَ يَجْعَلُ عَلَيْهِ لُبَانًا، لأَنَّهُ تَقْدِمَةُ غَيْرَةٍ، تَقْدِمَةُ تَذْكَارٍ تُذَكِّرُ ذَنْبًا. 
16 فَيُقَدِّمُهَا الْكَاهِنُ وَيُوقِفُهَا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، 
17 وَيَأْخُذُ الْكَاهِنُ مَاءً مُقَدَّسًا فِي إِنَاءِ خَزَفٍ، وَيَأْخُذُ الْكَاهِنُ مِنَ الْغُبَارِ الَّذِي فِي أَرْضِ الْمَسْكَنِ وَيَجْعَلُ فِي الْمَاءِ، 
18 وَيُوقِفُ الْكَاهِنُ الْمَرْأَةَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، وَيَكْشِفُ رَأْسَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَيَجْعَلُ فِي يَدَيْهَا تَقْدِمَةَ التَّذْكَارِ الَّتِي هِيَ تَقْدِمَةُ الْغَيْرَةِ، وَفِي يَدِ الْكَاهِنِ يَكُونُ مَاءُ اللَّعْنَةِ الْمُرُّ. 
19 وَيَسْتَحْلِفُ الْكَاهِنُ الْمَرْأَةَ وَيَقُولُ لَهَا: إِنْ كَانَ لَمْ يَضْطَجعْ مَعَكِ رَجُلٌ، وَإِنْ كُنْتِ لَمْ تَزِيغِي إِلَى نَجَاسَةٍ مِنْ تَحْتِ رَجُلِكِ، فَكُونِي بَرِيئَةً مِنْ مَاءِ اللَّعْنَةِ هذَا الْمُرِّ. 
20 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتِ قَدْ زُغْتِ مِنْ تَحْتِ رَجُلِكِ وَتَنَجَّسْتِ، وَجَعَلَ مَعَكِ رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ رَجُلِكِ مَضْجَعَهُ. 
21 يَسْتَحْلِفُ الْكَاهِنُ الْمَرْأَةَ بِحَلْفِ اللَّعْنَةِ، وَيَقُولُ الْكَاهِنُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: يَجْعَلُكِ الرَّبُّ لَعْنَةً وَحَلْفًا بَيْنَ شَعْبِكِ، بِأَنْ يَجْعَلَ الرَّبُّ فَخْذَكِ سَاقِطَةً وَبَطْنَكِ وَارِمًا. 
22 وَيَدْخُلُ مَاءُ اللَّعْنَةِ هذَا فِي أَحْشَائِكِ لِوَرَمِ الْبَطْنِ، وَلإِسْقَاطِ الْفَخْذِ. فَتَقُولُ الْمَرْأَةُ: آمِينَ، آمِينَ. 
23 وَيَكْتُبُ الْكَاهِنُ هذِهِ اللَّعْنَاتِ فِي الْكِتَابِ ثُمَّ يَمْحُوهَا فِي الْمَاءِ الْمُرِّ، 
24 وَيَسْقِي الْمَرْأَةَ مَاءَ اللَّعْنَةِ الْمُرَّ، فَيَدْخُلُ فِيهَا مَاءُ اللَّعْنَةِ لِلْمَرَارَةِ. 
25 وَيَأْخُذُ الْكَاهِنُ مِنْ يَدِ الْمَرْأَةِ تَقْدِمَةَ الْغَيْرَةِ، وَيُرَدِّدُ التَّقْدِمَةَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ وَيُقَدِّمُهَا إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ. 
26 وَيَقْبِضُ الْكَاهِنُ مِنَ التَّقْدِمَةِ تَذْكَارَهَا وَيُوقِدُهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ يَسْقِي الْمَرْأَةَ الْمَاءَ. 
27 وَمَتَى سَقَاهَا الْمَاءَ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَتْ وَخَانَتْ رَجُلَهَا، يَدْخُلُ فِيهَا مَاءُ اللَّعْنَةِ لِلْمَرَارَةِ، فَيَرِمُ بَطْنُهَا وَتَسْقُطُ فَخْذُهَا، فَتَصِيرُ الْمَرْأَةُ لَعْنَةً فِي وَسَطِ شَعْبِهَا.
28 وَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنِ الْمَرْأَةُ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَتْ بَلْ كَانَتْ طَاهِرَةً، تَتَبَرَّأُ وَتَحْبَلُ بِزَرْعٍ.
واورد الانواع
1-رجل ومرأه قريبه= يقتلان
2- رجل وامرأه ابيه = يقتلان
3-رجل وكنته = يقتلان
4- رجل ورجل = يقتلان
5- رجل وامرأه وامها = يحرقون
6-رجل وبهيمة = يقتلان
7- امراه وبهيمه = يقتلان
8-رجل وبنت ابيه او بنت امه = يقطعان من الشعب
9- رجل وامراه طامث = يقطعان
10- رجل واخت ابيه واخت امه = يحملان زنبهما
11- رجل وامرأة عمه = يحملان زنبهما ويموتا عقيمين
12-رجل وامراه اخيه = يكونان عقيمين
13-رجل وفتاه امه مخطوبه = عقوبه تأديب(كبش زبيحه) فقط دون رجم
14-.رجل وفتاه حره مخطوبه في المدينه = يرجما
15- رجل مع زوجه رجل ثاني = يرجما
16- رجل وفتاه حره في الحقل = يرجم لوحده
17- رجل وفتاه غير مخطوبه في المدينه= يتزوجها ويعطي لوالدها خمسين من الفضه ولا يطلقها
18- رجل تزوج عزراء واثبت انها بدون عزرية = ترجم لوحدها
19- رجل متزوج وعلم ان زوجته خائنة ولم يستطيع ان يثبت = يطلقها ويعطيها كتاب طلاق
20-رجل متزوج وغار علي زوجته غيره = يعطيها الكاهن ماء اللعنة
فيتضح ان الرجم ليس في كل حاله بل بعض الاحوال التي يكون فيها شهود والشهود هم الذين يبدأوا بالرجم
كما في
سفر التثنية 17
7 ايدي الشهود تكون عليه اولا لقتله ثم ايدي جميع الشعب اخيرا فتنزع الشر من وسطك
ولا يرجم الشهود من نفسهم ولكن يجب ان يحكم القاضي

سفر الخروج 21: 22

وَإِذَا تَخَاصَمَ رِجَالٌ وَصَدَمُوا امْرَأَةً حُبْلَى فَسَقَطَ وَلَدُهَا وَلَمْ تَحْصُلْ أَذِيَّةٌ، يُغَرَّمُ كَمَا يَضَعُ عَلَيْهِ زَوْجُ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَيَدْفَعُ عَنْ يَدِ الْقُضَاةِ.



سفر التثنية 1: 16

وَأَمَرْتُ قُضَاتَكُمْ فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَائِلاً: اسْمَعُوا بَيْنَ إِخْوَتِكُمْ وَاقْضُوا بِالْحَقِّ بَيْنَ الإِنْسَانِ وَأَخِيهِ وَنَزِيلِهِ



سفر التثنية 16: 18

«قُضَاةً وَعُرَفَاءَ تَجْعَلُ لَكَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَبْوَابِكَ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ حَسَبَ أَسْبَاطِكَ، فَيَقْضُونَ لِلشَّعْبِ قَضَاءً عَادِلاً.



سفر التثنية 17: 9

وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الْكَهَنَةِ اللاَّوِيِّينَ وَإِلَى الْقَاضِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ، وَاسْأَلْ فَيُخْبِرُوكَ بِأَمْرِ الْقَضَاءِ.

وكما وضحت القاضي لا ينفز الحكم بنفسه بل الشهود هم الذين ينفزون الحكم



هذا هو التشريع

ومن الحلات السابقه لايوجد الا حاله واحده ترجم فيها المراه لوحدها لو وهي الحالة

18- رجل تزوج عزراء واثبت انها بدون عزرية = ترجم لوحدها
لكن كل الحلات يطبق العقاب مع اختلاف انواعه علي الطرفين اي الرجل والمراه

وهل القاضي يستطيع ان يطبق الشريعه علي المراه لوحدها ؟ لو فعل ذلك يكون حاد عن شريعة الرب وعوج القضاء ويستحق هو العقاب



ونبدا الان نطبق التشريع علي الموقف



الكتبه والفريسيين اتوا ليجربوه كما قال العدد (6 قَالُوا هذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ ) والحكيم هو من لا يسقط في التجربه

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 6: 9

وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا أَغْنِيَاءَ، فَيَسْقُطُونَ فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ وَفَخٍّ وَشَهَوَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ غَبِيَّةٍ وَمُضِرَّةٍ، تُغَرِّقُ النَّاسَ فِي الْعَطَبِ وَالْهَلاَكِ.



وبالطبع المسيح اقنوم اللوغوس خالق هذا العالم بحكمة لن يسقط باي شهوه غبيه حتي ولو كان اشتهاء مكانة القضاء



اولا الكتبه والفريسيين كان يجب ان يذهبوا الي القاضي واحد من الشيوخ السبعين او رئيس الكهنه والسيح المسيح هو ليس قاضي في نظرهم ولا هو ارضي رغم انه ملك الملوك ورب الارباب ولكن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم

إنجيل يوحنا 18: 36

أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا».



فلهذا ان المسيح لم يحكم علي المراه هذا حكمه منه لانه بهذا يكون كسر الناموس في نظرهم واخذ وظيفه ليست وظيفته



ثانيا لو افترضنا ايضا انهم اعترفوا به قاضي ويحق له هو لا يحق له كقاضي ان يحكم للاسباب التاليه

1 بدون وجود رجل ليحكم علي الاثنين معا فلو حكم عليها فقط يكون حكمه خطأ وخالف التشريع

والسؤال بالطبع لماذا لم يحضروا الرجل ؟

فهم يكيلوا بمكيالين وليس هدفهم تحقيق الناموس ولكن كما ذكر العدد انهم ليجربوه

ويتفلسف البعض ويقول ان الرجل هرب وايضا ساتماشي مع ذلك كان يجب ان يبحثوا عن الرجل حتي يحضروهما للقاضي معا لانه لا بد ان يعرف هل هو قريبها ام لا فلو كان قريبها من بعض الانواع يكون الحكم ان يقطعا من الشعب ولا يرجما



2 لا يحق له ان يحكم بدون وجود شهود فالذين احضروا المرأه هم الكتبه والفريسيين

(3 وَقَدَّم َإِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِنًا ) وليس الشهود ولو حكم يكون خالف الناموس لانه لا بد ان يسمع علي فم شاهدين او ثلاثه



3 سافترض ان الكتبه والفريسيين هم الشهود فلما انصرفوا اصبح لا يستطيع القاضي ان يحكم لان الشهود انصرفوا وهم يجب ان يبدؤا بالرجم ثم يتبعهم بقية الشعب

والسيد المسيح كان يجب ان يتحقق من امر مهم وهو هل صرخت المراه ام لم تصرخ ومكان الزني هل في الحقل ام في المدينه لانها لو صرخت استنجادا في المدينه وسمعت فهي تطلق حره والرجل يرجم لوحده

ولو كانت في الحقل سواء صرخت ام لا يرجم الرجل لوحده فهو ايضا لايستطيع ان يحكم حتي لو كان الكتبه والفريسيين هم الشهود الذين انصرفوا



4 لو اصدر الحكم لا يستطيع ان يطبقه بنفسه لانه اولا ليس شاهد وثانيا لايحق له تنفيز الحكم بنفسه

وهو حتي كقاضي من الممكن ان يحكم انها مستحقه البراءه لعدم تحقق القاضي من الموقف جيدا



هذا بالاضافه الي ان في هذا الزمان لم يكن حكم الموت من حق اليهود بل للرومان المسيطرين علي اليهودية فايضا لو طبق المسيح حكم الرجم واعتبره اليهود منفزا لناموس موسي لاعتبر انه مخالف للقانون الروماني ويستحق العقاب ولوجد اليهود حجة يشتكوا به عليه امام الرومان ليعاقبوه ويتخلص منه الكتبة والفريسيين

فهو حتي في هذا الامر كان حكيم

هذا من ناحية تطبيق الناموس فالمسيح لم يكسر الناموس بل بحكمه تصرف في الامر

والكتبه والفريسيين بالطبع يعلموا انه ينادي بالمحبه ومغفرة الخطايا فلو حكم عليها بالرجم لكان خالف تشريع المحبه الذي نادا به فما فعله المسيح حكمه عاليه فهو لم يخالف ناموس العهد القديم وهو ناموسه الذي اعطاه لموسي ولا ناموس العهد الجديد ناموسه ناموس المحبه فهو اثبت محبته ورحمته بل اظهر معني انه ما جاء لينقض

إنجيل متى 5: 17

«لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ.

فهو اوضح حتي في قصة الزانيه انه اكمل ناموس موسي ففي الحقيقه ما فعله المسيح يثبت حكمته السماوية ويكمل ناموس موسي

ومن يقول لم يرجمها لانه خاطي فهو كاذب لان المسيح قال

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 46

مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ، فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟

فهو بلا خطيه ولكن لو رجمها لكانوا اعتبروه كاسر الناموس اي خاطي



وهو لم يخالف هدف تجسده

إنجيل لوقا 9: 56

لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُهْلِكَ أَنْفُسَ النَّاسِ، بَلْ لِيُخَلِّصَ». فَمَضَوْا إِلَى قَرْيَةٍ أُخْرَى.



إنجيل يوحنا 3: 17

لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.



رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 1: 15

صَادِقَةٌ هِيَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَمُسْتَحِقَّةٌ كُلَّ قُبُول: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيُخَلِّصَ الْخُطَاةَ الَّذِينَ أَوَّلُهُمْ أَنَا.

فهو الان في وقت السنه المقبوله للخلاص

سفر إشعياء 61: 2

لأُنَادِيَ بِسَنَةٍ مَقْبُولَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ، وَبِيَوْمِ انْتِقَامٍ لإِلَهِنَا. لأُعَزِّيَ كُلَّ النَّائِحِينَ



إنجيل لوقا 4: 19

وَأَكْرِزَ بِسَنَةِ الرَّبِّ الْمَقْبُولَةِ».



فهو خلص حتي هذه الخاطيه

وبهذا نتاكد لماذا لم يرجم الرب المراه الخاطيه بل غفر لها اولا



والجزء الثاني هل المسيح لا يعاقب الزواني ونسخ حكم الرجم ؟

الحقيقه السيد المسيح رب العهد القديم والجديد يكره الخطيه جدا

سفر الامثال 6

16 هذِهِ السِّتَّةُ يُبْغِضُهَا الرَّبُّ، وَسَبْعَةٌ هِيَ مَكْرُهَةُ نَفْسِهِ:
17 عُيُونٌ مُتَعَالِيَةٌ، لِسَانٌ كَاذِبٌ، أَيْدٍ سَافِكَةٌ دَمًا بَرِيئًا،
18 قَلْبٌ يُنْشِئُ أَفْكَارًا رَدِيئَةً، أَرْجُلٌ سَرِيعَةُ الْجَرَيَانِ إِلَى السُّوءِ،
19 شَاهِدُ زُورٍ يَفُوهُ بِالأَكَاذِيبِ، وَزَارِعُ خُصُومَاتٍ بَيْنَ إِخْوَةٍ.



سفر الأمثال 15: 9

مَكْرَهَةُ الرَّبِّ طَرِيقُ الشِّرِّيرِ، وَتَابعُ الْبِرِّ يُحِبُّهُ.



إنجيل يوحنا 8:
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ.
35 وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، أَمَّا الابْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ.


ولكن يفرح بالذي يتوب ويترك دائما فرصه للخاطي

سفر حزقيال 33: 11

قُلْ لَهُمْ: حَيٌّ أَنَا، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، إِنِّي لاَ أُسَرُّ بِمَوْتِ الشِّرِّيرِ، بَلْ بِأَنْ يَرْجعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ وَيَحْيَا. اِرْجِعُوا، ارْجِعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِكُمُ الرَّدِيئَةِ! فَلِمَاذَا تَمُوتُونَ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟



إنجيل لوقا 15: 7

أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ هكَذَا يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ تِسْعَةٍ وَتِسْعِينَ بَارًّا لاَ يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى تَوْبَةٍ



إنجيل لوقا 13: 8

فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ، اتْرُكْهَا هذِهِ السَّنَةَ أَيْضًا، حَتَّى أَنْقُبَ حَوْلَهَا وَأَضَعَ زِبْلاً.



ففكر الرب لم يتغير عهد قديم وجديد



وايضا الرب غفر لخطاه كثيرين عهد قديم وجديد

سفر العدد 14:
18 الرَّبُّ طَوِيلُ الرُّوحِ كَثِيرُ الإِحْسَانِ، يَغْفِرُ الذَّنْبَ وَالسَّيِّئَةَ، لكِنَّهُ لاَ يُبْرِئُ. بَلْ يَجْعَلُ ذَنْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ إِلَى الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابعِ.
19 اِصْفَحْ عَنْ ذَنْبِ هذَا الشَّعْبِ كَعَظَمَةِ نِعْمَتِكَ، وَكَمَا غَفَرْتَ لِهذَا الشَّعْبِ مِنْ مِصْرَ إِلَى ههُنَا».
20 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «قَدْ صَفَحْتُ حَسَبَ قَوْلِكَ.



سفر المزامير 78: 38

أَمَّا هُوَ فَرَؤُوفٌ، يَغْفِرُ الإِثْمَ وَلاَ يُهْلِكُ. وَكَثِيرًا مَا رَدَّ غَضَبَهُ، وَلَمْ يُشْعِلْ كُلَّ سَخَطِهِ.



سفر المزامير 85: 2

غَفَرْتَ إِثْمَ شَعْبِكَ. سَتَرْتَ كُلَّ خَطِيَّتِهِمْ. سِلاَهْ

والعهد الجديد

إنجيل متى 9: 2

وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحًا عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ».



إنجيل لوقا 7: 48

ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا: «مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ».

وتاكدنا ان الرب في العهدين غفر للتائبين

ولكن باكثر تحديدا هل غفر الرب لزناه في العهد القديم ؟

بالطبع فغفر الرب لداود لما زني ببثشبع وهي زوجة رجل اخر وكان يجب ان يرجما

سفر صموئيل الثاني 12: 13


فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِنَاثَانَ: «قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ». فَقَالَ نَاثَانُ لِدَاوُدَ: «الرَّبُّ أَيْضًا قَدْ نَقَلَ عَنْكَ خَطِيَّتَكَ. لاَ تَمُوتُ.

فالرب غفر لداود كما غفر للزانيه وهذا يثبت ان الرب لم ينسخ شيئ ولم يتغير لانه

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 8

يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ

وهو بهذا اكد انه نفس الاله

ويتبقي شيئ مهم وهو اليس للخطيه ثمن يجب ان يدفع ؟ فهل بغفرانه لم يدفع ثمن الخطيه ؟

الحقيقه ثم الخطيه كان سيدفع والمسيح يعرف ذلك جيدا فهو قال

إنجيل متى 26: 28

لأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ دَمِي الَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا.

فهو غفر لها خطيتها وهو عارف ان ثمن خطيتها مع كل خطايا العالم سيدفع علي عود الصليب بدمه الذي يسفك كفاره للخطايا العالم



والسيد المسيح ايضا بهذا علم المراه التوبه فهي كانت تستطيع بعد انصراف الشعب وبقاء السيد المسيح وحده وهو منحني علي الارض لا يراها كانت تستطيع ان تهرب جريا من هذا المكان فهي فرصتها للهروب ولكنها لم تهرب لانها ايضا ندمت علي ما فعلت وكانت مبكته

انجيل يوحنا 8

9 وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ، خَرَجُوا وَاحِدًا فَوَاحِدًا، مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسْطِ.
10 فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَدًا سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ، قَالَ لَهَا: «يَاامْرَأَةُ، أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟»
11 فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ، يَا سَيِّدُ!». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «وَلاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضًا».

فهو لم يرجمها ولكن الرب كسبها كابنه تائبه وانقذ نفسها وايضا روحها بتوبتها وهو جاء للخلاص

وهو ايضا اوصاها بوضوح ان تذهب ولا تخطئ ايضا وهذا مغفره مشروطه بحياة توبه حقيقيه

وعلم الشعب كله اشياء كثيره

1 يعلمهم معرفة الخلاص بالمغفرة

إنجيل لوقا 1: 77

لِتُعْطِيَ شَعْبَهُ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَلاَصِ بِمَغْفِرَةِ خَطَايَاهُمْ،



ثانيا يثبت لاهوته لان المغفره سلطان الله

إنجيل مرقس 2: 7

«لِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ هذَا هكَذَا بِتَجَادِيفَ؟ مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ خَطَايَا إِلاَّ اللهُ وَحْدَهُ؟»



إنجيل مرقس 2: 10

وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:

وايضا بانه يعرف الخطايا لانه كتب علي الارض خطاياهم وايضا بروحه القدوس بكت قلوبهم فمضوا

انجيل يوحنا 8

6 قَالُوا هذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
7 وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ، انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!»
8 ثُمَّ انْحَنَى أَيْضًا إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
9 وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ، خَرَجُوا وَاحِدًا فَوَاحِدًا، مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسْطِ.

فهو اكد انه يعرف خطاياهم وله سلطان علي قلوبهم

بل واكد ما هو اعظم من هذا ان الناموس لن يخلصهم

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 3: 20

لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ. لأَنَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ.

بل هو فقط في يده الخلاص فهو الذي يخلصهم من حكم الموت بالناموس ويعطيهم حياه ابدية

بل وايضا اثبت انه الرب الديان الحقيقي بطريقه عمليه

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 22

لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ،

لانه تصرف بحكمه في القضاء والدينونه وهو يعرف ان وقت الدينونه لم يحن بعد فياجل الدينونه ليوم الدينونه



ثالثا يؤسس مبدا مهم في كنيسته وهو

من منكم بلا خطيه فليرمها اولا بحجر

فالمسيح اعطانا هذه القاعده التي نفس القاعده

انجيل متي 7

1 «لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا،
2 لأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ، وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ.

فقبل ان ادين اخي علي خطيته يجب ان ادين نفسي اولا علي خطيتي واقدم توبه عنها

واذكر نفسي دائما من منكم بلا خطيه فليرمها اولا بحجر لكي لا ادين اي احد



اكتفي بهذا القدر وارجوا ان اكون اجبت علي من يتسائل لماذا لم يرجمها المسيح بنفسه وهل نسخ حكم الرجم ام لا



والمجد لله دائما



.....ه


----------



## christian 2014 (2 مارس 2014)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هل ثبت واقعة الزنا؟
> ام هو خبث من اليهود؟



المرآه لم تنكر الواقعه فبذلك تثبت


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مارس 2014)

أحمد اليمني قال:


> المرآه لم تنكر الواقعه فبذلك تثبت


الانكار  ليس  وحده سيد الادلةة
فكم من مجرم محترف ينكر كل جرائمه


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2014)

> *وبناموس الحرية " تتطلق حرا ويغفر جميع اثامها "
> 
> لم أفهم هذه الجمله هل معناها ان يسوع غفر ذنبها ارجو الشرح
> 
> واكون شكر لك*


*يسوع اتى لكى يطلب ويخلص كل ما قد هلك لا ليدين احد حتى لو المراة تستوجب الموت حسب ناموس موسى فهى بالنعمة محررة فى المسيح *


----------



## Damaskinos (2 مارس 2014)

*مع كامل احترامي للأخوة وكلهم أعلم مني
لكن الموضوع غير متعلق لا بشهود ولا بمن زنى معها وهذه أعذار ثانوية جداً وإنما الأمر متعلق بإتمام غاية الناموس ورفعه ببدء عهد النعمة فالمسيح لم يأت ليعاقب أو يدين بل ليخلص برجوع الناس للرب لأن العقوبات الأرضية لحفظ الشعب قبل المسيح أتمت غايتها وأتى المسيح في نعمة الخلاص ودفع ثمن الخطيئة ومنح فرصة التوبة والرجوع للرب وبقيت العقوبات العادلة ليوم الدينونة.
*​


----------



## christian 2014 (2 مارس 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> اسف   يا  زميلي   فقد   جانبك الصواب  بحسب رأئيي
> فاثنان  قد  زنيا  -ليس من العدل معاقبة واحد  ..وعدم معاقبة  آخر خصوصا قد اوضحت ان  القضية بلا شهود
> وبلا قضاه ...
> 
> ...



مشكور أخي الفاضل علي نقلك للاجابه ولكن لي سؤال المرآه 

لا ترجم الا في حاله وحده ولكن ماذا لو استطيع الرجل الذي زنه به 

استطيع الهروب هل ترجم ام لا اري ان العدل ان ترجم ويتم البحث 

عن الطرف الاخر

لم يحكم علي المراه هذا حكمه منه لانه بهذا يكون كسر الناموس في نظرهم واخذ وظيفه ليست وظيفته

ولو نظرنا الي الايه 7 وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ، انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!»


فهنا السيد المسيح يحكم لو أحدكم بلا خطيه فليرمها وهنا يقولوا لهم انكم جميعا بخطئيه فلا تعاقبوها وكهذا

 حماها ونلاحظ هنا ان لم يطالب بالرجل الزني 

ويتفلسف  البعض ويقول ان الرجل هرب وايضا ساتماشي مع ذلك كان يجب ان يبحثوا عن  الرجل حتي يحضروهما للقاضي معا لانه لا بد ان يعرف هل هو قريبها ام لا فلو  كان قريبها من بعض الانواع يكون الحكم ان يقطعا من الشعب ولا يرجما

اعتقد انه هذه الجمله رد علي سؤالي



​


----------



## Damaskinos (2 مارس 2014)

أحمد اليمني قال:


> مشكور أخي الفاضل علي نقلك للاجابه ولكن لي سؤال المرآه
> 
> لا ترجم الا في حاله وحده ولكن ماذا لو استطيع الرجل الذي زنه به
> 
> ...



هذا من ناحية تطبيق الناموس فالمسيح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2014)

أحمد اليمني قال:


> ردك عليك نفس ردي علي الاخ عبد يسوع ام احتمال ان يكون الزني شخص منهم فهو
> 
> عندي غير وارد لانه *لو بينهم لخبرت به الزانيه* وهو من نفسه لن يذهب معهم لانه
> 
> ...



*لو بينهم : لخبرت به ؟؟؟

ديه تبقى غبية غباوة ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لأنها كدة تبقى إعترفت 

و ردا على الجزء إنها معترفة : فين النص الل إعترفت فيه ؟؟*


----------



## christian 2014 (3 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لو بينهم : لخبرت به ؟؟؟
> 
> ديه تبقى غبية غباوة ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هي لم تعترف ولم تنكر لو في قضيه في المحكمه واخد المدعين 

يلقوا التهم علي المتهم والمدعي عليه لم يدافع عنه تثبت عليه التهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مارس 2014)

أحمد اليمني قال:


> هي لم تعترف ولم تنكر لو في قضيه في المحكمه واخد المدعين
> 
> يلقوا التهم علي المتهم والمدعي عليه لم يدافع عنه تثبت عليه التهم



*مين قالك إنها لم تنكر؟؟
هات النص *


----------



## christian 2014 (3 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين قالك إنها لم تنكر؟؟
> هات النص *



هي لم تتحدث نهائي سوي في الايه 11  فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ، يَا سَيِّدُ!». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «وَلاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضًا».

 وهي لم تنكر ابدا واذا كانت برئيه كانت نفت التهمه عن نفسها وهذا 

ليس موضوعي وانما موضوعي كان لماذا لم تنفذ الحد وقد تمت 

الاجابه عليه


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2014)

*يا سيد احمد ..... السيد المسيح لم يأتى ليدين الأشرار والخطاة .... بل ليخلصهم ... ويفتديهم .... ويرجعهم إلى صورتهم الأولى ...... وحتى يكون عادلا .... آخذ تلك الخطايا فى جسده بتقديم نفسه ذبيحة عن خطاياهم ..... وقد تحققت العدالة فى قضية تلك المرأة .... فقدم نفسه عنها ... واحتمل عنها عقابها ...... وليس هى فقط .... بل عن كل الخطاة الذين ارتضوا به كذبيحة عن خطاياهم ..... بشرط أن يتوبوا ويندموا ويجاهدوا بكل قدرتهم ان يكونوا على صورة مسيحهم ..... *


----------



## christian 2014 (3 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يا سيد احمد ..... السيد المسيح لم يأتى ليدين الأشرار والخطاة .... بل ليخلصهم ... ويفتديهم .... ويرجعهم إلى صورتهم الأولى ...... وحتى يكون عادلا .... آخذ تلك الخطايا فى جسده بتقديم نفسه ذبيحة عن خطاياهم ..... وقد تحققت العدالة فى قضية تلك المرأة .... فقدم نفسه عنها ... واحتمل عنها عقابها ...... وليس هى فقط .... بل عن كل الخطاة الذين ارتضوا به كذبيحة عن خطاياهم ..... بشرط أن يتوبوا ويندموا ويجاهدوا بكل قدرتهم ان يكونوا على صورة مسيحهم ..... *



هو فدا العالم صحيح وهو فداهم في الدينونه ولم يفديهم في الاحكام 

الارضيه فالسيد المسيح لم يفدي الناس من الشرائع والقانون 

البشريه والحدود تنفذ في الارض حتي ولو تاب المذنب 

وقد تم الاجابه علي سؤال يعني الموضوع خلاص انتهي

ويتفلسف   البعض ويقول ان الرجل هرب وايضا ساتماشي مع ذلك كان يجب ان يبحثوا عن   الرجل حتي يحضروهما للقاضي معا لانه لا بد ان يعرف هل هو قريبها ام لا فلو   كان قريبها من بعض الانواع يكون الحكم ان يقطعا من الشعب ولا يرجما


وهذا ما اقتنعت به


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2014)

أحمد اليمني قال:


> هو فدا العالم صحيح وهو فداهم في الدينونه ولم يفديهم في الاحكام
> 
> الارضيه فالسيد المسيح لم يفدي الناس من الشرائع والقانون
> 
> ...


*
من قال لك هذا ....؟؟؟؟ 

الشريعة الموسوية أُبطلت بذبيحة المسيح ....

والحدود ..... فى الشريعة الإسلامية فكر ارهابى لك ان تدين بها كما تشاء ....

فإن كان الهدف من سؤالك هو الحصول على أجابة ..... فنحن قدمناها 

وإن ما يقنعك هو ما يخالف شيريعة المحبة المسيحية ..... فهذا شأنك

لكن إن كان الهدف هو التشكيك أو فرض رأى خاطئ لك .... فهذا أمر مرفوض*


----------



## christian 2014 (3 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> من قال لك هذا ....؟؟؟؟
> 
> الشريعة الموسوية أُبطلت بذبيحة المسيح ....
> ...



ليس غرض التشكيك ولكن غرصي الفهم واحاول الاقناع فقط لاغير 

وهذا الذي اقنعني ما خالف لشريعتكم وهذه وجهة نظركم وانا 

احترامها وجهه نظري تحتلف عنكم فهذه هي مشكله حوار الاديادن 

اختلاف الافكار مما يصعب الوصول الي الحقيقه وكنت سابقا اتسال 

ما الصعوبه في معرفة الحق وكانت الصعوبه أختلاف الافكار والايمان

بين كل المعتقدات سواء اسلامي مسيحيه بوذيه 

سررت بالحوار معكم وقد وصلت وجهة نظركم واشكر كل من اجاب 

علي سؤالي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مارس 2014)

الموضوع اكبر من رجم الزانية
هذه زانية لانها مسكت متلبسة او اعترفت بانها زانية
ولكن جميع الناس يرتكبون الخطايا ولم ينكشف سرهم
المعنى اننا كلنا خطاة
والعدل لا يقام العقوبة على الزانية ويترك الجميع


----------



## Damaskinos (3 مارس 2014)

أحمد اليمني قال:


> ليس غرض التشكيك ولكن غرصي الفهم واحاول الاقناع فقط لاغير
> 
> وهذا الذي اقنعني ما خالف لشريعتكم وهذه وجهة نظركم وانا
> 
> ...



*لكن أخي يجب أن يصلك الجواب السليم*
*لو كان الموضوع هو جلب الزاني وهذه هي المشكلة فقط فكان علينا الاستمرار بشريعة العهد القديم حتى اليوم، وهذا ما لم يحدث يوماً لا على يد المسيح ولا على يد تلاميذه ولا على يد الكنيسة*
​


----------



## christian 2014 (3 مارس 2014)

Damaskinos قال:


> *لكن أخي يجب أن يصلك الجواب السليم*​
> *لو كان الموضوع هو جلب الزاني وهذه هي المشكلة فقط فكان علينا الاستمرار بشريعة العهد القديم حتى اليوم، وهذا ما لم يحدث يوماً لا على يد المسيح ولا على يد تلاميذه ولا على يد الكنيسة*​


 
قكرتم وصلت وانا حبيت أنهي الحوار حتي لا ينقلب الي جدال لان 

فكركم يختلف عن فكري وشكرا علي الرد وهذه عقيدتكم وانا احترمها 

اما انا اراي في تطبيق الحد هو قمة العدل وليس كما يقول صوت صارخ * فكر ارهابى*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مارس 2014)

يا اخ احمد اليمنى   نحترم معك  هذا  الاختلاف .
فافكارنا تختلف عن بعضها وهذا حقك ان تحتفظ بعقيدتك وبافكارك فتغيير الافكار والعقائد ليس بالاكراه
+   من جهتنا  كمسيحين :
   لا  نتفق ان مجرد تطبيق الحدود  هو قمة العدل   .
ولا نعتقد ان  الهدف النهائي    للعزة الالهية    : هو  الاعدام رجما  او بتر الاطراف  او التعزير او التصليب او التحريق او خلافهم لبنى البشر.

كما ان من جهتنا كمسيحين  ان نعتقد  ان طالما    شاب  ما يظهر للعيان  من   تطبيق  :" الحدود الالهية " مظالم واخطاء وخطايا منها ماهو غير مقصود ومنها ماهو بتواطئ
من  جهات التطبيق .. وان هذا التطبيق ابدا  لم يكن رادعا يصلح البشرية  فى شئ  فمازالت  السرقة والزنى  غاية ما هنالك ان المتمكن  الحرييف فى اجتياز    الرقابة الدينية هو الهارب الفائز  -  بينما من يسوقه حظه العاثر للسقوط فى براثن جماعة التطبيق  الظاهرى للحدود على الاخرين -تكون  عاقبته مآساوية 
+ممكن كمسيحين  نعلن ان مسيحنا القدوس  يري   انه  يرغب فى اعطاء المجال الايجابي للتصليح  والتغيير من  طبيعة (فريسة التطبيق) 
لينصلح حالها وتتبدل احوالها الى القداسة والتقوى البناءة الايجابية بالتوبة الحقيقية السلوكية التى امتلكها المسيح بإيجابيته التى  عجز غيره عن امتلاكها 
فهو حول بالتوبة الزناة الى بتوليين نساك
والسارقيين الى  فضلاء نبلاء معطائيين 
انها قوة الروح القدس الايجابية التى امتلكها الرب يسوع.
شكرا  لك قد سمعنا رأيك وسرنا 
ونتمنى ان تسمع رأئينا ولو لم يسرك.
والسلام ختام


----------



## Damaskinos (3 مارس 2014)

أحمد اليمني قال:


> قكرتم وصلت وانا حبيت أنهي الحوار حتي لا ينقلب الي جدال لان
> 
> فكركم يختلف عن فكري وشكرا علي الرد وهذه عقيدتكم وانا احترمها
> 
> اما انا اراي في تطبيق الحد هو قمة العدل وليس كما يقول صوت صارخ * فكر ارهابى*


 
*أشكرك على أسلوبك المحترم :flowers:*
*بس المفروض تعرف الجواب المسيحي للأمور المسيحية والي هو أبعد بكتير من الأسباب المباشرة البسيطة وهي كانت مقنعة لحضرتك لكن الأهم الأسباب البعيدة وغاية المسيح وعمله الخلاصي *
*أولاً اسم المشرف "صوتُ صارخ ٍ" وهي عبارة من الإنجيل ولا يوجد أي صاروخ في الموضوع *
*ثانياً المقصود أننا مستحيل في العصر الحالي أن نقبل قطع الأطراف ورمي الناس بالحجارة وقطع الرؤوس والجلد*
*في وقتها ربما كانت هي القوانين العالمية أما اليوم هي قوانين متخلفة همجية ولو أنها باقية لليوم فهذا يعني أن الله لم يقدر بشكل سليم تغير الزمن وكانت رسالة المسيح لا تناسب زمننا*
*وأعتقد هذا قصد المشرف*
*العدل في المسيحية يطبق في السماء يوم الدينونة وأما العقوبات الأرضية متروكة للدول (وأحياناً يرسل الرب تأديباً لمحبيه بشكل شخصي يفهمه الإنسان)*​


----------



## christian 2014 (3 مارس 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> يا اخ احمد اليمنى   نحترم معك  هذا  الاختلاف .
> فافكارنا تختلف عن بعضها وهذا حقك ان تحتفظ بعقيدتك وبافكارك فتغيير الافكار والعقائد ليس بالاكراه
> +   من جهتنا  كمسيحين :
> لا  نتفق ان مجرد تطبيق الحدود  هو قمة العدل   .
> ...



وانا سمعت كلامك وسرني وكان في قمة الادب والاحترام وسررت بتواجدي معكم


----------



## christian 2014 (3 مارس 2014)

Damaskinos قال:


> *أشكرك على أسلوبك المحترم :flowers:*
> 
> *بس المفروض تعرف الجواب المسيحي للأمور المسيحية والي هو أبعد بكتير من الأسباب المباشرة البسيطة وهي كانت مقنعة لحضرتك لكن الأهم الأسباب البعيدة وغاية المسيح وعمله الخلاصي *
> *أولاً اسم المشرف "صوتُ صارخ ٍ" وهي عبارة من الإنجيل ولا يوجد أي صاروخ في الموضوع *
> ...


 
ما أنا ادخل علشان اعرف اجابتكم واكيد هيكون عندكم اجابه لكل سؤال وجميع الاديان بها 

لجميع الاسئله اجابات باستخدام علم الكلام ولكن تكون المشكله في اقناع الاخر طبعا لزام 

انكم لا تقتنعوا بالحدود لانه ليس في ايمانكم وكل انسان يقتنع بحسب ايمانه وانا لاديني 

ولكن في افكاري مازالت اسلاميه *وآسف لن استطيع الرد علي من ياتي بعد ذلك لان الموضوع *

*انتهي فيعذرنا الذي يعلق بعد ذلك*


----------

